# A nod to Dish Network re my 721 problems



## curtisjackson (Apr 7, 2005)

Just wanted to be fair and note that an Echostar Field Support Software Engineer saw my postings here, sent me a private message Friday, and is aggressively working on my problem today. He is going to arrange to have the faulty unit shipped to him so he can get it looked at, since they are unable to reproduce the problem.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting. There is not a lot of positive response to the overwhelmingly negative dish image around here (not the staff's fault).

I just like everyone else have a choice who to pay for my premium TV services. I CHOOSE dish. They are not perfect, but i like them. Many on here do but still gripe about what a lousy company there are. If you like another provider more, then switch. Please don't come on the DISH forums and bash them. Simply change to another provider!  

Jon


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Theres NO excuse for spooling software thats not been tested properly


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Theres NO excuse for spooling software thats not been tested properly


This just reinforced the previous comment.....a lot of complaining, but yet Bob STAYS....they're sending him a new unit, what else do you think they should do....as you know this didn't affect everyone (me included).

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that you're getting a new unit. Hopefully that will solve your problem.

As an aside, I have had NO problems with my 508 and minor problems with my 721. I still like my 721 (problems and all) better than the 508 because of the dual tuner and larger HD.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

If the problem was really faulty software as Bob H ALWAYS claims a LOT more people would be having problems. 

Personally, I think there are a few bad 721s out there (bad production run?) and I don't think the software is entirely to blame. I think at least some of the problems are due to other problems (faulty installation, signal problems, electrical problems?) otherwise we would be seeing hundreds (thousands?) of complaints and we aren't. There is no doubt that there are some bugs in the 721 software but MOST of us don't have MAJOR problems because of them. SOME people here seem to keep having MAJOR problems while others (including myself) have had few problems (and only minor at that). That really doesn't indicate that the software has critical problems. The people that have CONSTANT problems need to get a qualified installer to REALLY take a close look at their installation (especially after MANY receiver exchanges).

What really amazes a lot of us are the people that KEEP complaining yet they stay with DISH. That doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Bill R said:


> If the problem was really faulty software as Bob H ALWAYS claims a LOT more people would be having problems.
> 
> Personally, I think there are a few bad 721s out there (bad production run?) and I don't think the software is to blame. I think at least some of the problems are due to other problems (faulty installation, signal problems, electrical problems?) otherwise we would be seeing hundreds (thousands?) of complaints and we aren't. SOME people here seem to keep having problems while others (including myself) have had few problems (and only minor at that). That really doesn't indicate that the software has critical problems. The people that have CONSTANT problems need to get a qualified installer to REALLY take a close look at their installation.
> 
> What really amazes a lot of us are that people that KEEP complaining yet they stay with DISH. That doesn't make any sense to me at all.


There are some bad 721's out there. Mine has been pretty stable. I think that the software has an affect on the bad 721's. I'm sure that the 721 are like the 921's in that there are different flash and model componets. This most likely is the root of the problems.


----------



## dssturbo1 (Aug 20, 2004)

my 721 worked great (LUVED IT) till the latest L175 software was spooled out. Wish the 721 had the do not download unless permission is given option like some of the regular models.
Mine was working great as said, SO why not give me the option to leave it alone, i didn't need any download........ I have a Mits HDTV that they will send out new software on a compact flash card IF requested or needed. But dish forced a download that now basically screwed my 721.

This is a discussion forum so why can't someone complain about what they are experiencing even tho they stay with dish. They are few options, direct cable ota, no voom anymore. and those also have their problems as well.

We in the forums are a very very small minority of the dish subs out there but we are in here looking for answers and opinions of others. i'm sure there are hundreds if not thousands having problems that only dish will know about, although as usual big corporate level policy not admit to.

Alot of buggy software is hard to duplicate in the testing process but comes out in varying degrees when distributed in large volume. And when it shows up in so many variables of problems, it just shows how hard it is to write/design stable software.
But we should expect dish to accept our problems without the standard "oh we have not had any problems with other 721 like your reporting". Especially with their long history of problems after spooling software.

It's not an "installation" problem. These 721s had been doing fine for many months before this software dl.

If your not having problems then good you shouldn't be anyway.

Wish that dish rep contacts all of us with 721 problems


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

dss- It sounds like you need a new unit if they can't fix the problems you're experiencing over the phone. Is Dish refusing to allow you to return the unit or what did they say when you called? If they don't want to send you a new unit, I'd write an e-mail to [email protected] to see if you can get assistance.

I don't mind complaints, but some folks have so much more negative than positive to say about Dish. If folks only post when they're unhappy with Dish and the postings are not considered reasonable by most people, then posters get a bad reputation. Having said that, there are a lot of choices out there, if you're not happy with Dish, look elsewhere. I mean, why stay if you're SO unhappy? When people continue to stay and complain, it reinforces some readers of this forums belief that all they do is complain and they can never be satisfied.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

In all fairness my 721 had worked extremely well for the better part of a year

The LAST software made it unusable

Beta testing should of made this obvious before it spooled to everyone

I PAY MY $$ AND HAVE THE RIGHT TO COMPLAIN

This last line for one poster in particular...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We can only hope.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I PAY MY $$ AND HAVE THE RIGHT TO COMPLAIN


I don't disagree with that but if you were smart you would switch to DirecTV or digital cable and get rid of ALL your DISH equipment and never look back. _Some_ of us don't think you are intelligent enough to do that.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> In all fairness my 721 had worked extremely well for the better part of a year
> 
> The LAST software made it unusable
> 
> ...


Why dont you try to complain at www.satelliteguys.us and see what happens   !rolling !rolling or complain somewhere where it may make a diifference [email protected]


----------



## mattsarz (Jan 14, 2005)

curtisjackson said:


> Just wanted to be fair and note that an Echostar Field Support Software Engineer saw my postings here, sent me a private message Friday, and is aggressively working on my problem today. He is going to arrange to have the faulty unit shipped to him so he can get it looked at, since they are unable to reproduce the problem.


Good for you Curt and big ups to the Dish tech who wants to actively look at the hardware.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> I don't disagree with that but if you were smart you would switch to DirecTV or digital cable and get rid of ALL your DISH equipment and never look back. _Some_ of us don't think you are intelligent enough to do that.


Gee Bill thanks for calling me stupid. that really adds a LOT to the discussion 

Whats your problem, the bad software had enough troubles and effected way to many boxes. Most here agree it stank.

They pushed too much software against the DST deadline. Thats why they wouldnt let us keep the old software


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I don't disagree with that but if you were smart you would switch to DirecTV or digital cable and get rid of ALL your DISH equipment and never look back. _Some_ of us don't think you are intelligent enough to do that.


Count me as part of that "some." There are people who can always see the downside (glass not half full or half empty; I wanted a gallon jug full, not some stinkin' glass). Bob's view of E* falls into this camp.

But back to the ranch. Thanks for the positive post on E*'s efforts to get you back up and running. I recently had a similar experience where they just busted their chops for me. This isn't rocket science stuff. One of the things folks in customer service really appreciate is a heartfelt thanks, particularly one that's shared with others. And what better place to share it than DBSTALK!!!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> Gee Bill thanks for calling me stupid. that really adds a LOT to the discussion


Bob,

I think anyone who has read all you posts about your DISH problems over the years thinks you are not very bright for staying with DISH. ANYONE (except you) that has had THAT much trouble with ANY vendor would be long gone. Face it, you are NEVER going to be happy with DISH. Cut your frustration, SWITCH to a different vendor.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

The thing that bugs me was that Bob H said he would switch as soon as he sold his rental. It sold, and now he has another list of reasons.....but he still complains about Dish. As previously stated, I really wish he'd switch to Direct and get their TiVo boxes because I think Bob could share with us what he thinks of their stuff. If he thinks D* is great and gives reasons, than I'd really think about switching if I became disatisfied with E*. Yet, he stays and the complaints (although less frequent), continue.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually up till this LAST software spool my 721 had been running very well.


----------

